# TiVo Series 3 with lifetime auction on ebay



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

I have just listed my Series 3 on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230501677996&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

The TiVo includes lifetime and is in excellent condition. See the listing for details.


----------

